# FRANKFURT | EDEN | 98m | T/O



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Location: Europe District, Güterplatz
Name: Tower 90
Use: Residential
Floors: ~28
Design: Jahn and Magnus / Kaminiarz , Frankfurt
Completion: ~ 2020


Next to the proposed Spin Tower and not far from the currently rising Grand Tower will be built T90. 



> For the approximately 13,700 m² plot at the entrance to Frankfurt’s Europaviertel, the former Telenorma site, a realization and ideas contest had been launched at the beginning of the year. The 90m high “Tower 90” was the object of the realization. The suggestion of the architectural offices of Jahn (Chicago) and Magnus Kaminiarz & Cie. (Frankfurt) won the first place in a contest for a new residential building of the gsp in Frankfurt.
> 
> In the winning design, the building through hanging gardens receives a superior identity-forming theme, which can be simultaneously absorbed by the surrounding houses.


The Project on Skyline Atlas
https://www.skylineatlas.com/portfolios/tower-90/


some Renders




































The Spin(128m) and T90









https://kaminiarz-cie.de/projekte/tower-90

last october


Tom_Green said:


> Ist mir aufgefallen...


The Site with Grand Tower rising in the back


derUlukai said:


> von heute:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Plot in 2016 


derUlukai said:


> noch existiert hier nur ein vip-parkplatz..




The other Proposals



Tolbert said:


> http://www.competitionline.com/upload/images/d/3/f/1/8/b/0/0/d3f18b005e8c07f581d57404567b0a10_1.jpg
> 
> http://www.competitionline.com/upload/images/b/1/c/f/8/d/7/3/b1cf8d738112c00ffbda143c9870b630_1.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

the final Design



hulibobo said:


> Hier sieht man wohl den endgültigen Entwurf vom Tower 90.
> 
> https://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/...en-ist-keine-hochhausstadt-_arid,1696801.html


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Towers new name is_ Eden_. Theres a homepage too. Construction starts this year. 










Quelle: Eden Frankfurt


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

New renders







<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />
Die Siebziger lassen grüßen ...<br />








Source: gsp Städtebau GmbH - Jahn - Magnus Kaminiarz & Cie.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Hmm some of the other proposals were a lot nicer than the final design. The final design just looks like a boring plain apartment block. And posting nighttime renders is such a cheat..every building looks nice at night..because all you see is mostly the light inside.
The jurgen Engel one was quite unique and interesting.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Official construction start is in the next weeks :cheers:

They need to be done by 2020 cause of the subway construction underneath. 

Together with the demolition for the FOUR project beginning next week we have 5 more highrises coming up this year. 

more facts: 

263 condos

3 Penthouses

1 - 3 room flats

Architects: Magnus Kaminiarz (Frankfurt) and Helmut Jahn (Chicago)



eibomz said:


> http://www.fr.de/frankfurt/wohnen/wohnen-in-frankfurt-mehr-wohnungen-am-gueterplatz-a-1470934


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess it is u/c or are these the resi buildings beneath? 





































the Site of "The Spin", Grand in the back









pics by me...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

wakka12 said:


> Hmm some of the other proposals were a lot nicer than the final design. The final design just looks like a boring plain apartment block. And posting nighttime renders is such a cheat..every building looks nice at night..because all you see is mostly the light inside.
> The jurgen Engel one was quite unique and interesting.


I agree. The gold colour of the other design looks a bit tacky though.
The jurgen Engel design looks a bit like the first design for the CoolTower in Rotterdam, which has already been dropped.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Love this building :drool:



>


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Saturday 



Tom_Green said:


> Von gestern


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

All of the other proposals looked better. They went with the ugliest one.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

I think not. But i prefer the KSP Design though...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

at the weekend. 



derUlukai said:


> ubahnstation in bau


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Buildings with plants on them look good in renders, but that will look like hell in the winter when all the plants are brown.

If this were in Miami, or a tropical country it could work.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

maybe yes, i guess they'll plant some northern flora that keep green. 



may 12th



MetroSilesia said:


> Bild: MetroSilesia


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Plot from above










https://livecam.mktimelapse.com/grand-tower


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

yesterday



















some new renders,too



eibomz said:


> Das Ensemble mit der Blockrandbebauung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

digging has begun.

Grand Tower webcam








https://livecam.mktimelapse.com/grand-tower


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

new render. great urbanity





BeneKoe said:


> Dafür ist glaube ich dieses hier neu. Zumindest das Rendering wirkt ziemlich urban. Mir gefällts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

eibomz said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Eden towers above the Spin









Webcam - The Spin


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Eden is topped out. The facade will be covered with 195,000 plants soon.

Eden Tower Frankfurt - Wohnungen mit Skylineblick zur Miete oder Kauf



> We are proud to be realizing a real European project with the Eden Tower - in keeping with the Europaviertel location, "emphasizes Rudi op 't Roodt." This posed great challenges for all those involved in times of the corona pandemic "


translated with google

















skyline atlas


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Topped Out 



eibomz said:


> Hast Recht, jetzt zeigt sich der fette Klops da oben drauf



Oct 17th


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The glass is half way up

The Spin Tower to the left


eibomz said:


> Die Fassaden rennen praktisch nach oben
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Source


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

eibomz said:


>





eibomz said:


> Die Fassade des Spin holt bald den Kern ein und es leuchtet so schön flaschengrün
> View attachment 776283
> 
> Webcam











Source


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Completely cladded in the meanwhile. Overtaken by the Spin Tower, too.









SPIN


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

can't wait to see the planting on the facade



MetroSilesia said:


> Update 24.03.2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

spin cam


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

webcam one week ago. The planting is completed since a while now.













derUlukai said:


>


----------

